# 190 for 261313



## rohini2017 (May 9, 2017)

*Is nsw or victoria sending any invite to 261313 with 75 points? Is it better to get acs done again for 261312?*


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

With 75 points in code 261313, why are you not going for 189? 
Is there any specific merit of 190 Visa over 189 Visa?



rohini2017 said:


> *Is nsw or victoria sending any invite to 261313 with 75 points? Is it better to get acs done again for 261312?*


----------



## rohini2017 (May 9, 2017)

189 is taking a lot of time.


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

The invite time for 189 Visa with 75 points in 2313XX category, it is about two month as per this forum feedback and Invitation Round results on Skill select website.

Does 190 Visa invite and total processing time is expected to be faster than this. Considering that ACS takes about two months to process the job code assessment?


----------



## Muruganandam (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi,

What are the chances to get invited to apply for 190 NSW visa for Software Engineer(261313) with 75(70+5 SS)points?

Thanks,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rohini2017 said:


> *Is nsw or victoria sending any invite to 261313 with 75 points? Is it better to get acs done again for 261312?*


You have 75+5 for SC190? 

It has no much difference 12 or 13.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Muruganandam said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the chances to get invited to apply for 190 NSW visa for Software Engineer(261313) with 75(70+5 SS)points?
> 
> Thanks,


right now i would say minimal.


----------



## Muruganandam (Feb 4, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> right now i would say minimal.


Thanks for your reply. Will things get improve from July'18?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Muruganandam said:


> Thanks for your reply. Will things get improve from July'18?


We can only speculate, this is my hope that they will, however, we would not know until we see actual rounds.


----------



## Muruganandam (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All, 
I am new to this forum! Please provide valuable comments for my queries. Thanks in advance!
I have applied my EOI in 261313 on 28th May 2018 with 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190 NSW. It appears to be, the current trend is not promising enough with this score and I need some clarification from the experts,
- Is it worth to wait till July 2019 to see the progress or should I have to try PTE for 20 points? I believe scoring 8+ will be hard for me. 
- Is it true that NSW invites people who scored 20points in English when people have some points? 
- I have 3 years working experience in NSW Sydney from 2013 to 2016. Will it bolster my NSW invitation?

Regards,
Muruganandam


----------



## nikhil kumar (Dec 16, 2017)

HI Everyone,
Just got my result of PTE. Please update which state should I choose for software engg in 190 category with 80 points.
What are my chances to get the invitation in both categories and how soon can I get?
Here are my details:

261313: software engg:
EOI Update ( 189 points: 75, 190 points: 80[Queensland]):4/07/2018:fingerscrossed:
PTE score:: s w r l: 90 87 89 82.[5th attempt]:4/07/2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nikhil kumar said:


> HI Everyone,
> Just got my result of PTE. Please update which state should I choose for software engg in 190 category with 80 points.
> What are my chances to get the invitation in both categories and how soon can I get?
> Here are my details:
> ...




Congrats with PTE and posting these on every thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

bump


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

AsterixArmorica said:


> The invite time for 189 Visa with 75 points in 2313XX category, it is about two month as per this forum feedback and Invitation Round results on Skill select website.
> 
> Does 190 Visa invite and total processing time is expected to be faster than this. Considering that ACS takes about two months to process the job code assessment?


agree


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

does anybody have any idea about the current trend of 190 visa for 261313?
Im with 75 points (with ss)


----------

